# still another love



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...?petid=13501558


----------



## kikiiniowa (Sep 9, 2008)

The poor thing looks so alone and scared. I hope someone can save him/her. :mellow:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

poor baby :grouphug:


----------

